# Names of Wing Chun forms.



## thefearofme (Oct 2, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me the names or post a link which has Wing Chun form names ex: Fuk Sau, Tan Sau, Bong Sau


----------



## ella_guru (Oct 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wing_Chun_terms

A decent amount there...


----------



## geezer (Oct 3, 2010)

thefearofme said:


> Can anyone please tell me the names or post a link which has Wing Chun form names ex: Fuk Sau, Tan Sau, Bong Sau



Just be aware that there is no universal agreement about how to translate the names of techniques, and _even_ when masters agree, they seldom use identical spelling. Even within the same lineage and branch, there may be some confusion. For example, my old Chinese sifu has used different spellings over the years in his books. "Fak sau" became "fat-sau", "jut-sau" might appear as "juk sau", what he once referred to as "kowing elbow" might later be called "ding-jarn" and so on. And other branches would use entirely different terms. Worse, as Cantonese is a _tonal _language, usually the pronunciation of these terms by anyone not proficient in Cantonese will be nearly unrecognizable to a native speaker unless you can show them the Chinese characters for the term. 

So outside of the basics like tan-sau, bong-sau, fook-sau and so on, it is actually more practical to use the English equivalents!


----------

